# الصوم



## badir_koko (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة طريقة الصوم في العقيدة المسيحية؟​*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 نوفمبر 2008)

badir_koko قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> أريد معرفة طريقة الصوم في العقيدة المسيحية؟​*


أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
نصوم بالإمتناع والإنقطاع عن الطعام لفترة زمنية بحسب قدرة كل فرد ، وبعدها ياكل المسيحي طعام نباتي ، ويمتنع عن اللحوم والأسماك و منتجات الألبان طيلة فترة الصيام


----------



## badir_koko (10 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
> نصوم بالإمتناع والإنقطاع عن الطعام لفترة زمنية بحسب قدرة كل فرد ، وبعدها ياكل المسيحي طعام نباتي ، ويمتنع عن اللحوم والأسماك و منتجات الألبان *طيلة فترة الصيام*


*شكرا يا أخي على اهتمامك .
عرفني أكثر عن فترة الصيام و أستسمح على كثر الأسئلة.:smi411:*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 نوفمبر 2008)

badir_koko قال:


> *شكرا يا أخي على اهتمامك .
> عرفني أكثر عن فترة الصيام و أستسمح على كثر الأسئلة.:smi411:*


فترة الصيام هي 40 يوم
و هي الفترة التي صامها السيد المسيح و النبي موسى


----------



## badir_koko (10 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> فترة الصيام هي 40 يوم
> و هي الفترة التي صامها السيد المسيح و النبي موسى


*في أي شهور السنة يكون الصوم؟*


----------



## Aksios (10 نوفمبر 2008)

badir_koko قال:


> *في أي شهور السنة يكون الصوم؟*


 
هذا هو طقس الصيام بالتفصيل نقلا من موقع القديس تكلا همينوت.....


الصوم fasting بمفهومه الخاص، هو الامتناع عن الطعام فترة معينة، يتناول الصائم بعدعا أطعمة خالية من الدسم الحيواني. لكن للصوم مفهوماً عاماً عند الآباء القديسين. فهو في رأيهم يشتمل على كل صنوف التقشف والنسك وقمع الأهواء والشهوات الجسدية..

وللصوم مكانة خاصة متميزة في الحياة الروحية.. ونجد ممارسات وأمثلة عديدة للصوم في كل من العهد القديم، و العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس.

* الأصوام في الكنيسة القبطية:

صوم الأربعين المقدسة وأسبوع الآلام: الأربعين يوماً التي صامها السيد عنا.

صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة: يوم الأربعاء تذكاراً للتآمر على المسيح له المجد، وصوم يوم الجمعة تذكاراً لصلبه.

صوم الرسل: وهو أقدم الأصوام إذ صامه الرسل أنفسهم.

صوم الميلاد المجيد: ومدته 43 يوماً، يبدأ من 16 هاتور (25 نوفمبر)، وينتهي بعيد الميلاد في 29 كيهك (7 يناير).

صوم نينوى أو صوم يونان: ومدته 3 أيام. ويصام تذكارا لتوبة أهل نينوي، وهو يبدأ قبل الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين.

صوم السيدة العذراء مريم: ومدته 15 يوم، تنتهي بعيد صعود جسد العذراء في 16 مسرى.

# برمون الميلاد و برمون الغطاس: و البرمون هو اليوم السابق للعيد، وكان يُصام بدرجة تقشفية أكبر، فيكون انقطاعياً طوال اليوم استعداداً لتقبل النعمة التي ينالها المؤمنون في مناسبة العيدين المقدسين.

# هذه الأصوام تختلف في طقسها وفي فترة الانقطاع وفي نوع الأطعمة التي تؤكل خلالها. فالصوم الكبير لا يؤكل فيه السمك، وكذلك كان الحال في صومي الأربعاء والجمعة. ويجري هذا المجرى أيضاً في صوم يونان ويوما البرمون. أما أيام البصخة المقدسة (أسبوع الآلام) فطقس الكنيسة الأول هو ألا يتناول الصائم سوى الخبز والملح بعد فترة من الانقطاع، وبالنسبة للضعفاء الذي كام يصرح لهم بالطعام كانت تُمنَع عنهم الأطعمة الحلوة المذاق. أما باقي الأصوام فيصرح فيها بأكل السمك.

# الصوم الإنقطاعي: أما فترة الانقطاع فالأصل أن تكون إلى الغروب بالنسبة إلى الصوم الكبير وما يجري مجراه، وإلى الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر في باقي الأصوام. ولكننا ننصح بأن يُترك تحديد فترة الانقطاع إلى مشورة أب الاعتراف وتوجيهه حسبما يراه من جهة صحة المعترف الجسدية وحياته الروحية.

# يمتنع عن الصوم الانقطاعي في يومي السبت والأحد على مدار السنة، ما عدا يوم سبت الفرح حيث كان السيد المسيح في القبر، ويمتنع عن الصوم إطلاقاً خلال الخمسين يوماً المقدسة التي تعقب عيد القيامة المجيد، وهذه هي الفترة الوحيدة التي لا يصام فيها الأربعاء والجمعة. ولا يكسر صوم الأربعاء والجمعة إلا إذا اتفق مع ورورد عيد سيدي كبير كالميلاد و الغطاس (نلاحظ أن غالبية الأعياد السيدية الكبرى لا تأتي في يومي الابعاء و الجمعه).

# نلاحظ أن المطانيات تمشي مع الصوم جنباً إلى جنب من حيث اليوم الذي لا يجوز فيه الصوم، لا تجوز فيه أيضاً المطانيات، مثل الأعياد السيدية الكبرى والخماسين والسبوت والآحاد. كما يجوز أيضاً ممارسة الميطانيات في باقي أيام السنة.

# ويوجد صوم أيضاً قبل التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، وهو صوم انقطاعي عن الطعام لمدة تسع ساعات قبل التناول. وإذا كان القداس في الصباح أو بعد الظهر، يتم الصوم بدءاً من الساعة الثانية عشر منتصف الليل. أما إذا كان القداس مساءً، كما هو الحال في بعض الأعياد، يتم الصوم قبل موعد التناول بتسع ساعات.

هذه الـ9 ساعات على عدد الساعات التى تألم فيها السيد المسيح عند صلبه، من الساعة الثالثة (9 صباحا) ساعة الحكم عليه الى الساعة الثانية عشر (6 مساء) ساعة دفنه بعد موته على الصليب.

# ينبغي أن يكون الكاهن صائماً عند ممارسة سر مسحة المرضى، ويجب أن ينبه المريض وأقاربه إلى وجوب الصوم عند عمل سر القنديل (ونقصد بهذا صوم انقطاعي).

سلام و نعمة


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (11 نوفمبر 2008)

وااااه 
افدتني جدً اخي الفاضل " ربنا موجود" 

كنت عارفه فقط 
صوم الميلاد المجيد: ومدته 43 يوماً، يبدأ من 16 هاتور (25 نوفمبر)، وينتهي بعيد الميلاد في 29 كيهك (7 يناير).

يعطيك الصحه


----------



## Aksios (11 نوفمبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> وااااه
> افدتني جدً اخي الفاضل " ربنا موجود"
> 
> كنت عارفه فقط
> ...



لا داعى للشطر الاخت white_rose
الرب يباركيك 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكر إخوتى الأحباء على ردودهم الجميلة القوية .
+++ وبخصوص هدف الصوم عندنا ، فإن الصيام المسيحى -- مثله مثل كل ما فى المسيحية -- ليس هدفاً فى ذاته ، حتى نفعله تحت تهديد المساءلة والعقاب ، ولا بدافع الحصول على كمية من الحسنات التى ستنفعنا عندما يتم وزن حسناتنا وسيئاتنا . كلا ، بل إن مفاهيمنا لكل هذه الأمور مختلفة كلية .(( + فالحساب - يوم الحساب - لن يكون بنظام الميزان ، الذى يضعك تحت رحمة المصادفة ، إن كانت هذه ستطب أم تلك . بل إنه حساب حكيم عادل ، بناءً على الغفران الإلهى للمؤمن المجاهد فى التوبة والإعتراف بخطئه ،  والمجاهد فى كل عمل صالح ، فالتوبة الحقيقية تغفر الخطايا بغفران ونعمة المسيح ، فلا توجد بعد نهائياً .))
+++  بل إن صيامنا يهدف إلى ثبات حياتنا الروحية ونموها الدائم ، لذلك فصيامنا يتعاقب مع إفطارنا ، طول العام ، بما يؤدى لتلبية إحتياجات الجسد الضرورية ، بدون إهمال لإحتياجات الروح -- الأكثر أهمية بالنسبة لنا --  لأنه ينبغى أن الروح يتقوى ، بحيث يصبح هو الأقوى والمسيطر على الجسد ، وليس العكس .
+ وقوة الروح -- كما يقول الرب -- تنبع من الصلاة والصوم ، ولذلك تجدنا نكثر منهما جداً ، ولكن بهدوء وبدون صياح وهيجان وشوشرة ، لأن هدفهما عندنا هو روحى بعيد عن المظهريات ، فالصيام عندنا تدريب روحى ،وليس مهرجانات .
++++ ولذلك ، فإن الصيام عندنا يتأقلم مع هذا الهدف الروحى ، فلا نتبع فيه إسلوب الطفرات ، فلا نبدأ صومنا بالصوم لساعة متأخرة ، مرة واحدة ، لأن تلك الطفرات تؤدى لنتائج سلبية روحياً ، بل إننا نتدرج ، من يوم لآخر ، حتى نصل إلى المستويات المرجوَّة ، بدون تعقيدات ومشاكل نفسية أو صحية أو روحية .
++++ ونحن نقوم بهذا الأمر ، بناء على نظام المشورة الروحية ، وليس بناء على إنقياد كل شخص لرأيه الشخصى ، فإننا لا نتبع إسلوباً يؤدى للإنقياد للأهواء الشخصية ، بل بالعكس ، يؤدى للتواضع والطاعة والنمو الروحى .
++++ فالكنيسة تتعامل مع الصوم ، مثلما يتعامل المدرس مع التلاميذ ، بهدف رفع مستواهم ، ومثلما يتعامل مدرب الفريق مع أفراده ، لرفع كفاءتهم ، فإنه يوجد فى الكنيسة : " برنامج صوم " ، يتدرج فيه الإنسان ، تحت إشراف مرشده الروحى ، فيبدأ الصيام الإنقطاعى لفترة مناسبة ، ثم -- مع الأيام والسنين -- يصل إلى المستويات العالية . 
++++++ ولكن ، حتى هذه المستويات العالية ، ليست هدفاً فى ذاتها -- كما أشرنا سابقاً -- فإن لاحظ المشرف أو المرشد الروحى ، أن ذلك الإنسان يتباهى بصيامه ، فإنه يرغمه على تقليل الصيام لدرجة المبتدئين ، أو إن وجده مريضاً ويحتاج لنظام غذائى معين ، وإلاَّ تهددت حياته ، فإنه يوفق بين صيامه وبين النظام الغذائى المطلوب . 
++++++ وفى كل الأحوال ، فوجود المرشد الروحى ، ينفى إحتمالية أن يتبع الإنسان هوىَ نفسه ، بالتطرف يميناً أو يساراً


----------



## raneen4 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

_سلام ونعمة,_
_أريد ان اضيف نقطة بنظري هي مهمة جدا.. الصوم لم يأتي تحديده بالكتاب المقدس.. المسيح صام 40 يوما دون أكل وشرب لكن نحن بشر ولا يمكنا فعل هذا طبعا.. لذلك حددت الكنيسة أن يكون الصوم كما ذكر الاخوة لكن هنالك نقطة جداا مهمة وهي ان الصوم هو اماتات جسدية وما أقصده هو التالي.. الصائم ليس مشطرط به مثلا ان لا يأكل اللحم.. هنالك اشخاص نباتيون ولكن في الصوم تحديدا يأكلون اللحم لأن الأمر ضد رغبة الجسد.. مثلا هنالك اناس فقط ينقطعون عن التدخين.. هذا بحد ذاته صوم لأنه يعد اماتة جسدية أي ان روح الانسان يجب أن تتحكم بطلبات الجسد الدنيوية.. _


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 نوفمبر 2008)

تعليق صغير أختنا الحبيبة / رانيين 4 
+++ فلئلا يفهم غير المسيحيين كلامنا بطريقة خاطئة ، أقول أن تعبير : " إماتة الجسد " ، لا يعنى قتل الجسد نفسه ، بل إماتة سيطرته وسطوته ، مثلما يقولون : الجائع عن الطعام والماء ، لا يتمنى أكثر من تبليل ريقه بقليل من الماء ، ثم يطلب المزيد من الماء ليرتوى ، وبعدما يرتوى يتمنى أن يأكل لقمة صغيرة ، ثم يطلب الإمتلاء والشبع .... إلخ ، فالإماتة هى إماتة سطوة الرغبات وجموحها .
+++  أما أننا نأكل ونشرب -- فى الصوم -- ما لا نحبه ، فذلك لا يعنى أن نأكل أو نشرب ما لا يصح أو ما لا يليق ، فلا أقول أننى سآكل المشحم والمدهن ، والديوك الرومى ، كنوع من الزهد ، لأننى لا أحب أن آكلهم فى وقت الفطار !!!!! أو أننى سأشرب السجائر والمخدرات ، لأننى لا أشربها فى الفطار !!!!!!!!!! طبعاً ذلك التفكير غير روحانى ولا يصح أبداً .
++++++ وإنما لو كان الإنسان لا يأكل اللحم لأنه نباتى ، فلا مشكلة إطلاقاً ، بل يكون تدريبه الروحى -- بحسب مشورة أبيه الروحى -- منصب على أشياء إيجابية روحية أخرى .
++++ أما قصة الراهب ، الذى أمره مرشده الروحى بأن يأكل اللحم فى الصوم الكبير ، لأنه يدين إخوته الضعفاء ، فذلك كان تدريباً وتأديباً خاصاً ، ولا ينفع أن نجعله قاعدة عامة ، بل نستفيد من فكرته فقط .


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

raneen4 قال:


> _سلام ونعمة,_
> _أريد ان اضيف نقطة بنظري هي مهمة جدا.. الصوم لم يأتي تحديده بالكتاب المقدس.. المسيح صام 40 يوما دون أكل وشرب لكن نحن بشر ولا يمكنا فعل هذا طبعا.. _


 
الاخت العزيزة ليا تعليق على تعليقيك هذا
السيد المسيح عندما صام كان صائم بناسوته الذى يتعب و يأكل و يشرب و ينام
و هذا درسا ليعلمنا اننا نقدر ان نصوم
و نحن بشر كما تقولين كما كان السيد المسيح صائم و متحمل هذا الصيام بناسوته (بالطبيعة الجسدية)
كما ايضا هناك من العهد القديم انبياء صاموا فترات طويلة مثل هذا
فنحن نقدر ان نفعل ايضا هذا و لكننا فقط لا نريد بسبب شهواتنا و ليست لضعف طبيعتنا
تقبلى تعليقى
سلام و نعمة


----------



## raneen4 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة,
أشكرك أخي "مكرم زكي شنودة" للتفسير.. جل ما قصدته وربما لم اوضحه بطريقة صحيحة هو ان الصوم "اماتة جسدية" وطبعا التفسير كما ذكرته أخي..


----------



## raneen4 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*أخي "ربنا موجود".. أشكرك للمداخلة والتعليق على كلامي.. سأعود باذن الرب لأرد على تعليقك..*


----------



## abdulla121 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هل صوم المسيح انقطاع عن الطعام فقط ام انقطاع عن الطعام و الشراب


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2008)

abdulla121 قال:


> هل صوم المسيح انقطاع عن الطعام فقط ام انقطاع عن الطعام و الشراب



نعم صام المسيح اربعين يوم وليلة عن الطعام والشراب في البرية
​


----------



## fredyyy (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشارة بآيات*

* متى : 6 *
*16 وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ *
*فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. *
*اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ. 
*​*
**17 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ *​


----------



## اليعازر (4 مارس 2011)

*للإفادة والتذكر​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2011)

الصوم يقربك من الرب


----------



## bob (4 مارس 2011)

*احب اضيف بعد الملاحظات علي الصوم ان له 3 درجات و تقسم حسب الاتي:*
*1- الصوم من الدرجة الاولي:*
*طقسه: يصام فيه انقطاعى حتى الغروب  دون اكل سمك. 
و امثلته:برمون الميلاد والغطاس و مدته من يوم الي 3 ايام و كلمة برمون تعني استعداد للعيد و صوم يونان (نينوى) مدته 3 أيام فقط و الصوم الكبير و مدته 55 يوم .*
*2- الصوم من الدرجة الثانية:*
*طقسه:- يصام أنقطاعى حتى الساعة 3 ظهراً ويأكل فيه سمك تخفيفاً على المؤمنين من طول فترة الصوم على مدار السنة عدا الاربعاء والجمعة.
و امثلته:صوم الميلاد و مدته 43 يوم و صوم الرسل و ليس له عدد معين من الايام فهو متغير في عدد الأيام فلا يقل في عدد الايام عن 15 يوم ولا يزيد عن 48 يوم.*
*3*- *الصوم من الدرجة الثالثة:*
*طقسه:فهو غير محدد فترة الصيام الانقطاعى ويأكل فيه سمك عدا الأربعاء والجمعة . 
امثلته:صوم السيدة العذراء مريم *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

شكراً لأخى الحبيب أليعازر ،لإعادة الموضوع للذاكرة ، بمناسبة الصوم الكبير ( أى العظيم ، فالمعنيان يستخدمان لنفس الكلمة ، فى القبطى وكذلك فى اليونانى)

فإنها تذكرة لنا بأن الصوم وحده لا ينفع ، مثلما تقول ألحان التوزيع ، بل يجب أن يكون صوماً روحانياً

صوماً مملوءاً بالتوبة مثل أهل نينوى

حتى تصير له قوة ، حتى على قهر وإخراج الشياطين ، مثلما قال الرب


----------

